# Keep Ram with Flock or Separate?



## geniebell (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi Everyone!  We are new to sheep (Dorpers).  About 6 weeks ago, we bought a ewe with a ewe lamb at her side (Tilda and Tootie) , and a pregnant ewe (Gerti), who just lambed on 4/17 (ram lamb).  About 3 weeks ago, we bought a 7 month old ram.  We had them all together, but after Gerti lambed and was cleaning baby, the ram was bugging her, and even tried to mount her.  I moved him and Tilda and Tootie to another pasture.  Of course Gerti didn't mind not being with her flock, as she was very busy with her new baby, but the other 3 are not happy being separated from her.  Can I put them all back together? Will the big ram hurt the baby ram?
Thanks!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 28, 2014)

He could. i try to keep my ewes and lambs in a "jug" for 3-4 days so they bond before going back with the herd. My ram has been around newborns and youngins' without issues BUT he wasn't bothering the mamas either. I no longer let him around during lambing just in case. They can and will kill a lamb if they are after mama.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't separate but have had my ram breed back some ewes within a week of lambing. We also pasture lamb (unless it's to cold or bad snow) where the mom's giving birth can separate themselves a bit.


----------



## geniebell (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Our weather is very mild, and we do not have a jug, so she lambed in the pasture. It's a small pasture, but big enough that I had to put temporary water for her cause her water was too far away from where she lambed. I am thinking from your replies and others I have read, it's best not to put the ram in with the baby. Weaning time will be interesting, as I want the ram in with gerti to breed, but baby will need company . We have lots of work to do!


----------

